# DAD????



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

*I Think You're The Father of One of My Kids..............*

*A guy goes to the supermarket and notices a very attractive woman waving at him.*

*She says, 'Hello.'*

*He's rather taken aback because he can't place where he knows her.*

*So he asks, 'Do you know me?'*

*To which she replies, 'I think you're the father of one of my kids.'*

*Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife.*

*So he asks, 'Are you the stripper from the bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table, with all my buddies watching, while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery?'*

*She looks into his eyes and says calmly, 'No, I'm your son's second grade teacher.'*

:O---::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Haha

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I never did anything like that....that I would admit to on a public forum.


----------

